# N. OC 2-hour hunt..



## Smokehound714 (May 31, 2013)

Took my new UV flashlight into the scrub to see if I could find any P. silvestrii, however as I wasn't able to be there for long, i was unable to catch them at the peak of their activity..

  It's still pretty cool at night right now, perhaps when it warms up this weekend..

 What I DID manage to collect was a pair of schizocosa mccooki, awesome-looking wolf-spiders!


 Here is the female, BL of 7-8 mm, legspan of 1.25".








  She still has some growing to do, these get quite large!  2 inch legspans are the average, however I've seen larger!







 ^Eleodes acuticaudus, tons of these were present, wandering around at a slow relaxed pace, eating fallen mustard flowers.  I kept my distance, as these will spray you with a nasty smelling chemical, similar to a stink bug, but much stronger.


----------

